# for all those looking for pre heresy helmets and jump packs ...



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

well im not sure if this would fit in the news and rumours section , so if im wrong then im sorry lol
but anyways onto the point, with my recent searches for pre heresy helmets for one of my diy traitor space marine chapters , ive come accross a certain website , maximini 
http://www.maxmini.eu/
they also have a store
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php
personally ive never brought anything resin for my armies , but i feel the time is soon
(not to mention those helmets look epic and they do conversion work)

EDIT- links for 
"steam knight" heads
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=60
"skull tribe master of the rites"(good for chaplins)
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=58
wings
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=71
jump packs
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=49


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Could you link to the parts in question? I Can't really be arsed looking for them through an entire site.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Jump Packs:
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=49

Pre-Heresy Heads:
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=60


----------



## Adeptus (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info this will do wonders for my pre heresy world eaters .:biggrin:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

I think he probably meant these even though they aren't exactly new...
http://www.maxmini.eu/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=60


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

Great find! They're really good looking. On a side note did any one else like the pirate orc heads?


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

damn you guys are fast
was just editing in the links lol
anyways , hope this helps with conversion ventures
(Also master of rites kit looks great for doing khorne, night lords , or chaplin conversions)


chaoz


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

Any of those skull heads would be great for Chaplains in my opinion. They don't have a whole lot of stuff on the sight, but its almost all cool.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

I actually purchased some (20) of those jump packs some time ago. The detail is really good and there are very few mold lines on them. I will warn you that they are rather big, unlike the old turbofan jump packs from the RT days.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Skulls :biggrin: Just something for my DC +rep


----------



## Widowmaker666 (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the Master of the Rites shoulder pads, the head, not as much. Those old Helmets also look sick, great for pre-heresy terminators in particular. I also love the AK-47 models they have, thinking about picking up a bunch for my guard veterans.


----------



## StormWulfen (Oct 2, 2009)

Great find, have to give you +rep for that k:


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

Widowmaker666 said:


> I love the Master of the Rites shoulder pads, the head, not as much. Those old Helmets also look sick, great for pre-heresy terminators in particular. I also love the AK-47 models they have, thinking about picking up a bunch for my guard veterans.


Master of the Rites? where is it, can you link me?:grin:


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

DOH! If only i had foudn this link sooner. I have just finished converting an SM assault squad for my IW army. Those jump packs woudl have been fantastic!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Those pieces are truly awesome :biggrin: Work wonderers on my Pre-heresy World Eaters army  (almost wrote Easter XDD)


----------

